# problemas con el puente H por la corriente demandada



## ALFREDOrcc (Ago 4, 2006)

Estoy haciendo un puente H para controlar un motor de DC que demanda una corriente de 8 amperes (aprox), el motor es de 24 volts, lo hice mediante un L298 y con 4 IRF540 si funciona pero se calientan demasiado si alguien tiene alguna mejor idea o el arreglo del puente H con otros mosfets se lo agradecería mucho.
De antemano GRACIAS.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2006)

A 8 amps cualquier dispositivo electronico se va a calentar.... eso no puedes evitarlo, la unica solucion es tener todo bien disipado y con ventiladores si es posible... 

Saludos


----------



## ALFREDOrcc (Ago 7, 2006)

GRACIAS POR EL TIP LO TOMARÉ EN CUENTA


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 7, 2006)

Ojo, una cosa importante que me falto decir...

Todos los fabricantes tienen tablas de regiones de funcionamiento de sus circuitos segun la temperatura de los mismos... es decir... si compras un Mosfet de 8A a 25V (por decir un valor) y lo haces funcionar al maximo (8A a 25V) solo va a poder funcionar en esas condiciones si esta suficientemente disipado y se mantiene frio o templado, conforme sube la temperatura del dispositivo va a empezar a bajar la corriente, si la carga exige esa corriente el dispositivo se va a calentar aun mas y va a bajar mas la corriente, hasta que se destruya el componente 

Asi que si necesitas 8A en tus mosfets te recomiendo que compres de 10 o 12A y aun asi los tengas con buenos discipadores.... 

En tu caso especifico el IRF soporta 33A @ 25C, y por encima de 160C empieza a bajar la corriente por debajo de 8A asi que es correcto ese mosfet, no es raro que operen normalmente a 80 o incluso 100C asi que recomendaria que pongas advertencias de calentamiento o alguien se puede tatuar sin querer el logo de IRF si lo toca


----------



## ALFREDOrcc (Ago 8, 2006)

Ok nuevamente gracias ya que obtenga resutados satisfactorios lo haré saber, de hecho yo ya me tatueé al tocar el IRF en una de las pruebas que hice, ya que se calentó demasiado... vaya que duele...jajaja


----------



## boyperdidisimo (Ago 8, 2006)

Que tal amigo, Mira, yo tuve el mismo problema con el puente H. Yo utilice relevadores Pero mis motores cambian la polaridad entonces le coloque en cada relevador 1 diodo para que solo dejara pasar (+) (-) Y cuando invertia la polaridad funcionaba el otro relevador y dejaba funcionar el otro relevador y pasaba la polaridad (-)(+) Y asi interactuaban los 2. Solo que existe una pequeña variacion en tiempo, no es tan exacto como el puente H. Espero te sirva mi comentario


----------



## ALFREDOrcc (Ago 23, 2006)

ok gracias pero al parecer ya se soluciono el problema y ya quedo el puente H. gracias de cualquier forma.


----------



## Romulo Marquez (Sep 11, 2006)

Amigo *ALFREDOrcc* como estas, por solamente inquietud para ver si realmente te puedo dar una buena idea, los motores que estas utilizando de que son    y para que   , ya que en vista de la super demanda de corriente, esta de acuerdo a tu proyecto. 
GRACIAS


----------



## ALFREDOrcc (Sep 20, 2006)

Estoy bien y es para mover un sistema mecanico, es decir controlar el giro, este sistema se alimenta con 2 baterias de auto de 12 volts y si tienes alguna mejor idea te lo agradeceria, por que al instalar mi sistema se me dañaron 2 IRF y la pista del circuito, estoy pensando en colocarle otros IRF de mayor corriente, cuando ya lo instale si logro girar pero muy poco hacia un sentido y despues se paro y cuando lo hice girar hacia el otro sentido giro de la misma manera, es decir, un poco y nuevamente se detuvo asi que aun sigo trabajando con esa parte, de antemano gracias, espero tu pronta respuesta


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 21, 2006)

¿Y cómo estas haciendo el driver de los MOSFET superiores?
El 298 no tiene salida para MOSFET, y esta flotante por lo tanto tenes que ponerle al Gate 10v mas que lo que tenga en el Source.
Mejor hacelo híbrido, abajo MOSFET y arriba BJT
Veo que gastaste fortuna en el 298, quizas te convenga algo hecho como el ST L6203 de 4A
o un integrado específico tipo "High side mosfet driver"


----------



## pieromichelle (May 29, 2007)

PUEDEN MANDAR EL ESQUEMATICO DE ESE PUENTE H??
POR FAVOR
PIERO


----------



## Nilfred (May 29, 2007)

¿Cúal esquema? Definime "ese puente h"

Y edita tu post urgente, o te vas a moderación por las caps.

Nota al Sr. moderador: En caso que el mensaje anterior vaya a moderación deseo que este mensaje siga el mismo destino.


----------

